# New CW9



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Me too! Picked mine up yesterday. I have not been to the range with it yet. I stripped it and cleaned it, and have worn it around the house some to get a feel for it.

Overall, it's a slick little gun. Conceals well with an IWB holster under an untucked shirt, and is light enough to be quite comfortable.

Report will follow after I shoot it.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I should have waited to post the first one :mrgreen:

50 Rounds WWB, 10 Rounds Speer Gold Dot.

Not one Hiccup. Only three rounds not in the Head/COM area, and that was my fault (snatching).

I like it!


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Picked mine up last week, also. Put 170 rounds of mixed FMJ, Hydra-shoks, and SXTs through it with no problems at all. Mine was dead on with sights out of the box. Dealer was out of mags for the 9mm so need to pick up a couple extra soon.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I really like my CW9. I've had it about 4 months and put over 550 rounds through it ranging from reloads to +P Gold Dots and it has been perfect. It shares carry time with my favored Glock 19. It conceals very well in my High Noon Bare Asset IWB.


----------



## wqueb (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't want to hijack this thread but don' know where to put this. Can anyone tell me what the little black piece of polymer is for on the right side up by the slide?
Thanks Wayne


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

The thing that sort of looks like an access panel or something? I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## wqueb (Apr 19, 2008)

Guess I'll have to call Kahr and ask them.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't really pay any attention to it until a little bit of CLP oozed out of it the first time I fired it (I cleaned it first, like a good boy). No enough to be a problem, just enough to draw my attention and make me wonder what it was.


----------



## Timinator (Apr 10, 2008)

That door/panel covers the trigger transfer bar.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a PM9 that has the same panel. In the book it says that if the panel pops open while shooting, to check your brass. If a brass splits in the chamber and allows the high pressure to escape rearward that the panel will pop out. I don't think that was the intention of the panel, just something that can happen with it. I think Timinator is right about the tigger bar access though.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Second trip to the range tonight. Have not cleaned in between, on purpose. I ran 85 more rounds of 115gr WWB FMJ through it, followed by a quick 10 rounds of Remington UMC FMJ.

I am now up to 155 rounds, almost done with the recommended break in period, and nary a hiccup yet! I love this thing!

Picked up a boresnake for 9mm, ran it through twice, will not actually clean it till I top 200 rounds. I want my "trial" period to be sort of a worst-case thing.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

And finally, I reach 229 rounds, past the recommended 200 round mark! Absolutely NO malfunctions or failures of any kind. 

Here's the Breakdown from my most recent trip:

14 rounds WWB 115gr FMJ (Finishing off a box)
50 rounds Rem UMC 115gr FMJ
5 rounds Hydra Shock 124gr JHP
5 rounds Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P JHP

(The reason for the last 10 is that I always shoot a few randomly selected rounds from any box I intend to use as "carry" ammo. Can't be too careful - don't want to be trusting to a box of duds!)

Field stripped it and cleaned it, will do a full breakdown and cleaning sometime in the near future. 

I love this gun. I'm somewhat of a novice, and I'm consistently hitting roughly fist size groups at 7 yards. MUCH better than I do with my J-Frame, even with the CT grips.


----------



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

I am glad to hear so much positive feedback, but I had quite a different experience this weekend, I was wondering if anyone had similar issues. I shot my new cw9 for the first time today, and had a really hard time chambering the first round. The slide lever is almost impossible to press when a loaded mag is inserted. I have read extensively about the break in period, but quite frankly this is annoying. I got through about 80 rounds, and then had to stop. I was too frustrated. Every mag required me to pull the slide back a little further while pressing the slide lever. As a result, several times I did not release it hard enough and my first round jammed. Incidentally, i had to do this with every magazine. Not once could I release the slide with the lever. I will say once the round chambered the gun was a ton of fun to shoot. I purchased this as a carry gun, but will certainly hold off on doing so until this is cleared up.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I received my P9 over 1month ago, and I have yet to shoot it... sux.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I have not had the slide drop issue. It was a bit stiff at first, but slicked up nice during the break in. Your problem sounds worse...now I do know that it is supposed to be hard to drop the slide with and empty mag, but loaded mag should be no problem. 

Are you using factory mags? If so, I might call Kahr about it if a couple more trips to the range does not clear it up.


----------



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback Murdoch. I am heading to the range this weekend to try and sort this thing out. I plan to put the remaining rounds left on my 200 round break in, and then some. I did call customer support, and they were great to talk to. I have no doubt that whatever the outcome, they will make good on it. Incidentally, all three were factory mags. I really like this gun, and as I mentioned, it shoots great, once I get it loaded.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Murdoch,

Welcome to the club. The CW9 is a sweet little gun.


Joe


----------



## WoodLark (Jun 13, 2008)

Poncharello said:


> I am glad to hear so much positive feedback, but I had quite a different experience this weekend, I was wondering if anyone had similar issues. I shot my new cw9 for the first time today, and had a really hard time chambering the first round. The slide lever is almost impossible to press when a loaded mag is inserted. I have read extensively about the break in period, but quite frankly this is annoying. I got through about 80 rounds, and then had to stop. I was too frustrated. Every mag required me to pull the slide back a little further while pressing the slide lever. As a result, several times I did not release it hard enough and my first round jammed. Incidentally, i had to do this with every magazine. Not once could I release the slide with the lever. I will say once the round chambered the gun was a ton of fun to shoot. I purchased this as a carry gun, but will certainly hold off on doing so until this is cleared up.


Don't use the release lever to close the slide on the first round. Simply pull the slide back as far as it will go then LET GO. I was doing it the same as you when I first got my CW9 and was having the same issues. Once I changed my technique, no more problems.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually, the manual tells you to use the release lever. This is a feature some people do not like about the Kahr. If you ride the slide at all trying to slingshot it, the first round will jam. The slide release, as well as everything else, should loosen us with some shooting. If it does not contact Kahr.


----------

